# Poll What Helmet do you wear?



## vtrico (Dec 1, 2009)

Just curious what are the most popular helmets out there.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i ride a blue sandbox, and it easily the most comfy out of the 2 helmets i have (smith holt and my sandbox certified brain bucket) Also way more low profile, and stylish. i get a lot of complements on it and mostly park staff asking where they can get it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

YES!! Not on the list.

Capix SkateCap.


----------



## Shwank (Feb 15, 2011)

Giro Encore 2 stickered to hell. It's a bit bulky for my large head but it does it's job and does it well. My brain is still partially intact thanks to it.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Wiring for built-in earpad speakers in Red sucks...third set...all three have intermittent short.


----------



## [fly] (Feb 14, 2011)

Couldn't find a Smith that was comfortable, don't really like Pro-Tec that much, so I've got a Bern.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

Bern Macon.. Flat Black


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Red Trace up top...


----------



## SnowRock1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just purchased my first helmet.. A smith variant. Will be out with it for the first time next week


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

I rock the Smith Maze... definitely saved my head a few times when I've fallen this year. Perfect fit, even when I loosen the chin strap a bit to fit neck tubes. Even works with beanies when the inside liner's removed. Will replace it with probably the same model, since it's just that good.

Also has a very clean look that's just begging to be stickered...


----------



## FishyFred (Feb 16, 2011)

I wear a Giro with the switch on top that lets you open and close the vents on the fly.

I used to wear a Smith Maze, but... well, the helmet did its job and is now retired.


----------



## LaneyGirl (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know which Smith I have, all I know it's got speakers and an easy hookup to the iPod and I haven't fractured my skull yet.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

am i the only one with a protect helmet? i used to use protect for skateboarding, so i figure why change. but i am thinking of picking up a Bern helmet. all i gotta do is find a decal "y" and then i will have my name on the helmet :laugh:


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

Smith Holt, fits me well, and mates with my Smith goggles.
The earflaps are not as warm as my old Giro.
I will replace for next season and try to get one that doesn't require wearing a beanie or balaclava to keep warm.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

The Smith Anonymous, i.e., I have no idea what model it is.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

My







is.......well, SWEET.











and not on the list.:thumbsup:


----------



## [fly] (Feb 14, 2011)

itzzzberny said:


> am i the only one with a protect helmet? i used to use protect for skateboarding, so i figure why change. but i am thinking of picking up a Bern helmet. all i gotta do is find a decal "y" and then i will have my name on the helmet :laugh:


I normally don't like ProTec helmets because, in the summer, they're giant heat traps on my head. The shop I went to was out of ProTec winter helmets though, since I bought mine toward the end of the season.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a Capix Gambler helmet but I've only worn it once. It was uncomfortable andI fell on my head and badly hurt my neck and my head got so hot I got a headache and it made a gaper gap approximately the same size and shape as Japan with my goggles and made them fog up for some reason. I only wear it in competitions. I should have got one that actually fits me.


----------



## F.T (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a Red Mutiny 2 helmet. I love it!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I also have a MutinyII and I agree, it is a great lid. I put standard Iphone eardbuds in the speaker locations and it allows me to take phone calls when I am riding when I should be working. My office / the ski lift is one and the same!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

FirstChair said:


> Smith Holt, fits me well, and mates with my Smith goggles.


Same here




FirstChair said:


> The earflaps are not as warm as my old Giro.
> I will replace for next season and try to get one that doesn't require wearing a beanie or balaclava to keep warm.


How cold was it that your ear were cold. I've ridden in as low as 5º and my head and ears were warm with no beanie.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

I was trying to decide between Smith and Giro this year and I found the Giro Seam that I bought fit my Smith Phenom goggles _better_ than the Smith helmets did. Weird. I also found the Giro to be more comfortable, and more easily adjustable. Smith looks cooler, oh well.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

jello24 said:


> I rock the Smith Maze... definitely saved my head a few times when I've fallen this year. Perfect fit, even when I loosen the chin strap a bit to fit neck tubes. Even works with beanies when the inside liner's removed. Will replace it with probably the same model, since it's just that good.
> 
> Also has a very clean look that's just begging to be stickered...


Another Smith Maze user here. I wouldn't even wear a helmet if I didn't try on and find out how light this helmet is. It feels like I don't even have anything on my head at most times. And I got the one with tigers and a shark shooting lasers out of its mouth so its pretty awesome.


----------



## sirhc.yaj (Mar 21, 2011)

*Salomon*

Helps me keep the marbles in place.


----------

